# Solved: How can I uninstall Ubuntu and reclaim its partition in Vista?



## St!nkf!nger (Aug 24, 2003)

I've done a bit of poking around to find my answer, but all the answers I find revolve around having the Vista disc handy to complete the operation. When I bought my laptop it came with Vista installed, but no Vista disc. So how do I uninstall Ubuntu and reclaim its partition in Vista if I don't have the Vista installation disc?


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Hi St!nkf!inger,

Lesson #1: If you purchase any kind of computer without the installed OS (OEM) disc, then before you make any changes (such as you have), buy an external disk and backup your entire installed original OS - also, a good idea in its pristine form after purchase - this can be done with a Linux Live CD using the "dd" command. At least then you should be able to cobble up the installed image on the backup disk to substitute as the original installation and then not need the original OEM disc. All you would have to do then is repartition the entire disk to the Vista format (whatever that is? NTFS???), and then do a sector dump of the backup image onto the compatible Vista partition, also using the Linux Live CD with the "dd" command.

For example, my WinXP Pro SP2 (80GB) disk is partitioned like this, i.e. the output of the Ubuntu command: $ sudo fdisk -l
Disk /dev/sdc: 80.0 GB, 80026361856 bytes
255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 9729 cylinders
Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
Disk identifier: 0x60276028

Device Boot Start End Blocks Id System
/dev/sdc1 * 1 9728 78140128+ 7 HPFS/NTFS

Lesson #2: If at first you find yourself in the situation of wanting to try Ubuntu, use an Ubuntu Live CD without installing it to bring up the Ubuntu Live CD environment which does not destroy your Windows Vista environment.

-- Tom

P.S. Look up on the Web the manufacturer of your laptop for further advice, and/or call the MS 1-800 phone number for help. Your laptop should have a serial number or some official Certificate of Authenticity label on it for Windows Vista. Also, keep looking on the Web for some other solution (if there is one) to your situation.


----------



## St!nkf!nger (Aug 24, 2003)

So what you're telling me is that there's no quick fix to do what I'm trying to do?


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Hi St!nkf!nger,

I do not know, but that does not mean that there is not a way to do it. The quick way is what I described above, but that train appears to have left the station.

Keep trying as there may be a way I do not know about.

Good luck,

-- Tom


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Do you have a Vista Recovery partition, or is that gone? (An alternative to Tom's Lesson #1 is to just create Recovery CDs/DVDs from the Recovery partition as one of the first things you do with a new system. Not as nice as an image on an external hard drive, but maybe easier to accomplish and no purchase needed except some CDs or DVDs.)

Do you still have Vista installed, or just Ubuntu?

In fact, just what partitions do you now have and what are their contents?


----------



## aka Brett (Nov 25, 2008)

if you have it installed with wubi then your ubuntu is in the same partition as windows
you just use wubi to remove ubuntu.
if that isnt the case,Have you tried the vista disk management tools?
perhaps you can delete the partition there then extend your partition to take the unallocated space back.
It might let you do it Beings it is a foriegn file system its worth a try.

Myself i always keep a copy running of ubuntu on a machine,never know when you might need it,its like a spare car so to say.

You can always use gparted to fix your problem but you have to have a vista dvd to a start up repair.

If you live in the states the pc manufacturer has to provide you with a windows disk,now if it comewith one and has been misplaced then thats a differant issue,but if you purchased the pc and it has no recovery media or windows,then a phone call is in order.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Any changes made to partitions on a machine with a recovery partition will make recovery impossible with that method. The manufacturer uses an MBR that is not used by anyone else, and it can't be restored using standard tools. These machines are not designed to be altered in any way.

With these machines, a drive image is very important to have since there is no way to recover from drive failure as there is when you have the CD or DVD. And all data will be lost if there is no backup when the drive fails. And you lose your Windows installation files right along with everything else.

It's possible, if the recovery partition is intact, that you can boot to it using this specialized CD. It will allow you to bypass the MBR and boot to a partition.

SGD Boot Disk

Failing that, you will need to buy recovery CD's from the manufacturer.


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Hi St!nkf!nger,

If you installed Ubuntu in a dual-boot setup with Vista (which I doubt), here is a procedure that could help you get back to square one: HowTo: Remove Ubuntu (& Restore Windows).

Note: Read the entire set of webpages to pick up on nuances about /drive 0, and there are 9 webpages of information to clarify issues.

I am posting this because no one asked if your were already dual-boot or not, and you did not inform us if you were - on the off chance that you are, then this article link could help you solve your problem.

-- Tom


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> ... because no one asked if your were already dual-boot or not ...


Well, I didn't use the term "dual-boot" but I did ask for that information in post # 5.


----------



## St!nkf!nger (Aug 24, 2003)

I guess I should have clarified in the op. Yes, my laptop dual boots Vista and Ubuntu.

@TerryNet

Yes, my recovery partition is intact, it shows up as D: in the drive listing. As far as what resides on the partitions, C: is my Vista partition, D: is the recovery partition, and Ubuntu resides on whatever it resides on.


----------



## aka Brett (Nov 25, 2008)

St!nkf!nger said:


> I guess I should have clarified in the op. Yes, my laptop dual boots Vista and Ubuntu.
> 
> @TerryNet
> 
> Yes, my recovery partition is intact, it shows up as D: in the drive listing. As far as what resides on the partitions, C: is my Vista partition, D: is the recovery partition, and Ubuntu resides on whatever it resides on.


 did you use wubi to install ubuntu?
or did you use a cd and create a partition for it?
If you have only c and d listed it appears as if you uses wubi to install


----------



## aka Brett (Nov 25, 2008)

go to control panel 
classic view
administrative tools
computer management
storage
disk management

send a screen shot


----------



## St!nkf!nger (Aug 24, 2003)

brett888 said:


> or did you use a cd and create a partition for it?


Precisely.


----------



## aka Brett (Nov 25, 2008)

St!nkf!nger said:


> Precisely.


Send the screen shot as to what we can see exactly what we have going


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

If you installed Ubuntu "under" Vista all you need to do is Control Panel - Programs and Features - and uninstall Ubuntu (or Wubi).

If you created a partition for Ubuntu you probably formatted with ext3 or some other format that Microsoft pretends does not exist. You can use a partition editor to merge that partition with the Vista one, but I don't know if you'll get into trouble with booting. If you have a separate Linux partition, better so state and wait for somebody more knowledgeable to advise you how to proceed.

Since you could lose your ability to boot into Vista you should create Recovery CDs or DVDs now. Think you can find instructions in the Help and Support Center.


----------



## aka Brett (Nov 25, 2008)

TerryNet said:


> If you installed Ubuntu "under" Vista all you need to do is Control Panel - Programs and Features - and uninstall Ubuntu (or Wubi).
> 
> If you created a partition for Ubuntu you probably formatted with ext3 or some other format that Microsoft pretends does not exist. You can use a partition editor to merge that partition with the Vista one, but I don't know if you'll get into trouble with booting. If you have a separate Linux partition, better so state and wait for somebody more knowledgeable to advise you how to proceed.
> 
> Since you could lose your ability to boot into Vista you should create Recovery CDs or DVDs now. Think you can find instructions in the Help and Support Center.


if you use disk management while booted into windows then there wont be any trouble,
the problem is i dont know if the permission will be granted to delete the partition.
something else if windows is c recovery is d where is ubuntu?
almost makes one thinks it was wubi .
but if it isnt wubi and one is able to delete the partiton within windows then it will go ok as windows will remember its surroundings{Been there done that}
3rd party toold will make the system unbootable without a startup repair with the dvd.


----------



## aka Brett (Nov 25, 2008)

this tool here can safely do partition work within windows and not damage the mbr


----------



## St!nkf!nger (Aug 24, 2003)

Here's the screen shot you wanted brett888.


----------



## aka Brett (Nov 25, 2008)

right click with mouse where i have the x and see if it will let you delete it


----------



## St!nkf!nger (Aug 24, 2003)

It will let me delete the volume.


----------



## aka Brett (Nov 25, 2008)

Excellant
close all applications
delete the volume
now you will have unallocated space
right click on c and choose extend
extend c to fill the unallocated space it will tell you how much is availabele etc.
and you have your space back


----------



## St!nkf!nger (Aug 24, 2003)

You're sure this is all I need to do? Seems too easy. Will merging the two partitions also remove the dual boot option when my pc starts up? Can anyone else verify if this is what I should do? Not that I don't trust you Brett, but your avatar does look a little bit sketchy.


----------



## aka Brett (Nov 25, 2008)

The ubuntu entry will stay remain and have to be manually removed.
So you dont like the avatar?


----------



## St!nkf!nger (Aug 24, 2003)

What Ubuntu entry will remain? Is there a way to get rid of it?

That new avatar is even sketchier. You swapped out the original caffeine addled looking avatar for one that looks like he's going to try and sell me Mexican pharmaceuticals down a back alley. Now I super don't know if I can trust you.


----------



## aka Brett (Nov 25, 2008)

you need to do it there from within windows as i showed you if you do it another you will have to do a start up repair for sure.
Your avatar ---a big question mark --is that the same as confused
Ha no wonder you arent sure if you can trust me


----------



## aka Brett (Nov 25, 2008)

The entry for ubuntu when you start up will more than likely remain but it will be dead and you will have to maually remove it
You are using the vista bootloader correct?

but if it makes you feel better then you need to have a vista dvd on hand or a cd with the vista recovery envirement for start up repairs.
Do you have one?


----------



## St!nkf!nger (Aug 24, 2003)

brett888 said:


> You are using the vista bootloader correct?
> 
> but if it makes you feel better then you need to have a vista dvd on hand or a cd with the vista recovery envirement for start up repairs.
> Do you have one?


I think I'm running the Ubuntu bootloader. It's called GRUB if that helps. As far as a Vista disc goes, my laptop didn't ship with one. I need to make a call to Gateway and get them to send me one.


----------



## aka Brett (Nov 25, 2008)

http://neosmart.net/blog/2008/windows-vista-recovery-disc-download/

this will get you the disk for the recovery envirement

I would download this as you dont have a vista disk

The will provide start up repair options in the event you have an un bootable system


----------



## St!nkf!nger (Aug 24, 2003)

I downloaded and ran the recovery disc to check it out. Before I make any changes it tells me there's a problem with my Vista installation and prompts me to fix it. Is the dual boot environment what it is telling me is broken and will clicking OK (after I reclaim my partition) remove the dual boot option and boot straight to Windows?


----------



## St!nkf!nger (Aug 24, 2003)

Alright Brett, I deleted the Linux partition like you showed me, however, in disc management it won't allow me to extend C:, the option is greyed out.


----------



## aka Brett (Nov 25, 2008)

is the deleted partition showing as unallocated space?


----------



## St!nkf!nger (Aug 24, 2003)

No, it's showing as free space. Right clicking gives me this:


----------



## aka Brett (Nov 25, 2008)

Have you tried right clicking again and select delete partition
we have to get the space to show as unallocated space


----------



## St!nkf!nger (Aug 24, 2003)

Nice, I got them merged. Is now the time to run the recovery disc to repair the instalation thereby removing the dual boot option?


----------



## aka Brett (Nov 25, 2008)

where i have the circle change your time to one second.
you will not notice the old ubuntu entry


----------



## aka Brett (Nov 25, 2008)

Another thing you can do is put ubuntu back on and just allow it 10 gigs
it is always nice to have an install of ubuntu in case windows dont boot or gets infected you have a clean os as a spare,and can cruise into the windows side through and delete stubborn files


----------



## St!nkf!nger (Aug 24, 2003)

Thanks for all the help Brett, everything's back to normal just as I wanted it.


----------



## aka Brett (Nov 25, 2008)

cool


----------



## St!nkf!nger (Aug 24, 2003)

Actually Brett my problem is not solved. Now when I boot my laptop, instead of booting straight to Vista it still tries to load the dual boot selector. It says "loading GRUB 1.5" then it gives me an error code 22 then hangs. The Vista repair disc doesn't seem to do anything. When I boot to it and select "repair startup", the first time I did it seemed to fix it, but when I rebooted it still takes me to the GRUB page then hangs. Every subsequent attempt to repair the startup doesn't work and my last few restore points are from a few weeks ago which does me no good. What should I try now?


----------



## St!nkf!nger (Aug 24, 2003)

Never mind Brett, I got it fixed. I just needed to restore the mbr and all is better.


----------

